# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Puede zancos de aluminio mejorar la eficiencia en los parrones?

## SvS Agro

Los zancos son en vez de los caballetes y bancos que estan usado en los parrones de los uva de mesa. Con los zancos se puede trabajar hasta 25% más eficiente. Hay dos modelos de zancos de aluminio.  Un link a youtube muesta que es facil usar los zancos:       Temas similares: ¿Quieres aprender como mejorar la eficiencia productiva, incrementar rendimientos y bajar costos de producción? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda Artículo: Agenda de Competitividad 2012  2013 busca mayor productividad y mejorar eficiencia del Estado Meta del Minag en el 2010 es mejorar eficiencia de riego e incrementar ingresos de 57,000 productores Meta del Minag en el 2010 es mejorar eficiencia de riego e incrementar ingresos de 57,000 productores Malla anti pajaros y zancos de aluminio

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola SvS Agro: 
Te escribo para ver si podemos entablar una relación comercial. 
Estamos pensando con mi hermano abrir una tienda on-line de artículos para la agricutura peruana, y estoy interesado en adquirir algunos zancos para ofrecerlos por acá. 
Si no me equivoco eres de Chile, así que habría que importarlos, por lo que te pido que me envíes una cotización o los precios referenciales de los zancos que ofreces, para ver si te podemos hacer un pedido inicial para probar la demanda de dicho artículo por estos lares. 
Espero tu respuesta... 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Victor martinez

De casualidad vi este tópico en la actualidad me encuentro en USA.  tengo cierta conexión con el fabricante para este tipo de producto el precio al publico esta + - en $90.00 el par y seguro que puedo obtener un descuento sustancial por pedidos mayores. 
 Cabe mencionar que este producto tiene todos los permisos requeridles  para su uso de la "OSHA"   ( Occupational Safety & Health Administration )

----------

